# Cleaning the smart grinder pro



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

I've noticed that the retention on this grinder is quite significant and it is pretty hard to get properly clean. Does anybody know if you can remove the bottom burr as that would make it a lot easier. there is a nut on top but if I try and turn it the burr just rotates. I'm not sure if it can be locked and then undone and don't want to break it finding out lol.


----------



## longhardgrind (Mar 17, 2017)

I use Grindz and a vacuum cleaner to get mine sparkling clean. Run a handful of Grindz through and vacuum and then a handful of throw away bean, job done. Grindz are pretty cheap online.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

longhardgrind said:


> I use Grindz and a vacuum cleaner to get mine sparkling clean. Run a handful of Grindz through and vacuum and then a handful of throw away bean, job done. Grindz are pretty cheap online.


thanks, not heard of grindz, will take a look


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't know the specifics of the SGP but I imagine the bottom burr can be removed. It may be that you need to use something to prevent the bottom burr carrier rotating. Bear in mind that you need to be very careful with removing bottom burr carriers - especially do not lever them out - you may need an extractor tool. It's easy to warp something ( = death to a grinder) or even just cause misalignment when replacing the burrs (eccentric).

Normally though the burr itself can be removed just by undoing the screws (as I say, I don't know the SGP).

I'm not a fan of Grindz, or rice, or indeed anything other than beans in a grinder. I know that's what Grindz are supposed to be for, but I've read enough times on here from grinder experts not to put anything other than coffee through. I just use a toothbrush, cotton buds and a mini vac on my grinders. Each to his own, that's just another perspective.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Think I'll give the vacuum a go first I hadn't thought of that. Thanks


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

The bottom burr is easily removed.

Top tip, unplug grinder from socket, and place on top of a towel. This stops the smaller bits dropping on the floor and being hard to find.

Having first removed the top burr, use a 10mm socket to remove the domed nut---it undoes clockwise and it should not feel tight before it gives way.

The bottom burr can then be lifted up of the shaft---watch out for a washer and a split washer as they roll across the floor....oops, forgot the towel?????

Beneath the bottom burr (on the shaft) is a flat circular piece of metal with plastic tipped saw teeth around its edge, it has two locating lugs on the top. This may have come out with the burr. If it hasn't use needle nose pliers to grab it by one of the lugs.......but be aware....

Contained underneath this circular metal is a very very very fragile felt washer. Hopefully it will come out in situ. If not, remove with great care.

If this felt washer is torn, it can be refitted with care and you will get some use out of it while you await a replacement. See below.

You can now do the 'deep clean'.

However, I can usually get all the compounded dust out of the chamber without the full dismantle.

With the top burr removed, use the Sage provided brush to work into the gaps with the vacuum cleaner hovering over the top. Then replace and lock the hopper, plug in to socket and give the motor a 1 second spin to relocate the bottom burr. Do the cleaning process with the brush and vacuum again and repeat process if not visibly clean.

Tip 2. With the top burr removed, work the Sage brush up into the chamber via the grounds shute. This will result in a dump of clogged grounds and give the stuff in the upper chamber somewhere to go.

Reassembly is the reverse. Take care to ensure the bottom burr is located on the lugs of the toothed circular metal disc, replace washers and domed nut. Do not over tighten---recall how easy it was to undo when dismantling!

The felt washer can be obtained from Sage. But if you have ever tried to deal with Sage Customer Care, you will have probably found that Customer Care and Sage should not be used in conjunction with each other in the same sentence!

Sage actually take your money and then pass the order on to a 3rd party. The washers are about 0.25p each (get a few?) but they only post 'next day signed for'.

Here ya go, cut out the the middle people and save time and stress:

http://coffeeclassics.co.uk/


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Batian said:


> The bottom burr is easily removed.
> 
> Top tip, unplug grinder from socket, and place on top of a towel. This stops the smaller bits dropping on the floor and being hard to find.
> 
> ...


thanks very much for that detail. Sounds like something I could do but I'll try the vacuum first so I don't mess up the grinder.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

there are youtube videos on this matter


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

If you don't get it taken apart a camera lens puffer/blower is great for in between use. Blow down from the top with the grinder running. It has been a boon for all the grinders I've owned.

Correct me if theres any any reason why you shouldn't do it on this particular grinder.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

MildredM said:


> If you don't get it taken apart a camera lens puffer/blower is great for in between use. Blow down from the top with the grinder running. It has been a boon for all the grinders I've owned.
> 
> Correct me if theres any any reason why you shouldn't do it on this particular grinder.


The Sage Pro has a safety feature which means the hopper must be in place (covering the burrs) and locked down before the motor will run.

There is a baffle in the hopper which prevents access to the burrs.

Ps. For the top burr, I find a firm toothbrush better for cleaning than the sage supplied brush.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The part of cleaning I have missed is the area that retains the outer burr - make sure it's dead clean. It's pretty easy to miss dust created by cleaning and that will make locking it back into position difficult.

I start off by turning it upside down over the bin. plus a shake and tap.

I'm also one of the reprobates that doesn't clean grinders thoroughly. I just get rid of loose stuff and run 20g of what ever the new bean is through it so no need to remove the centre burr. Cleaning thoroughly just means it will take longer to settle down again IMHO.

I've lost count of how many times I have stuck 10g of beans in the Smart Grinder Pro and got pretty much that out. From time to time an extra 0.5g may pop out. Usually less so was rather surprised by the lack of retention given all of the plastic that's about.

I also tried just changing beans. That can produce a noticeable blend but it soon disappears.

John

-


----------

